# Legalität bei der Nutzung von Siemens DLLs



## Jochen Kühner (2 Dezember 2012)

Hab mich mal wieder mit dem TIA Portal beschäftigt, und hab es nun geschafft, das Projekt als XML zu speichern was Ich auswerten könnte. Dazu würde Ich aber auch 3 DLLs von Siemens verwenden (welche Ich natürlich nicht mitliefern würde, sondern aus dem TIA Portal Verzeichnis laden). 
Wäre so etwas denn erlaubt?


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2012)

Ich würd sagen: Nein es ist nicht erlaubt.
Die Rechte liegen bei Siemens.
Aber frag doch einfach mal bei Siemens an.
Siemens nutzt ja selber mittlerweile viele Open-Source-Libs.
Wenn es ein Non-Profit-Projekt ist, sind sie ja vielleicht kulant 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## daschris (3 Dezember 2012)

Ich würde auch einfach mal nachfragen ... ich seh da auch chancen

daschris


----------



## Jochen Kühner (3 Dezember 2012)

daschris schrieb:


> Ich würde auch einfach mal nachfragen ... ich seh da auch chancen
> 
> daschris



Die Frage ist da doch schon... Wen fragt man? Ich verstehe auch den Sinn von dem Tool FS2XML im TIA Portal nicht... da kann man das Projekt als XML abspeichern, aber es wird verschlüsselt gespeichert... Was bringts dann???


----------

